# 120hz (overclocked) A+ Semi-Glossy 27" 2560x1440 AH-IPS Monitor



## MenacingTuba

I accept paypal, PM if interested, no low-balling. I live in Canada, will ship to the US. Heatware. Prices include shipping & Pay Pal fees. No trades.

*Semi-Glossy A+ 120hz LG IPS with custom Bezel:* SOLD
DSC_0522 by thedeepinthesky, on Flickr
DSC_0633 by thedeepinthesky, on Flickr
DSC_0634 by thedeepinthesky, on Flickr
DSC_0636 by thedeepinthesky, on Flickr
DSC_0638 by thedeepinthesky, on Flickr

This is a semi-glossy or nearly grain free matte coated A+ Grade HP Z1 LG IPS panel (LM270WQ1-SDDB) which is light-bleed, pixel issue, LED PWM Dimming/Flicker free and can overclock to 120hz without custom timings with a quality Dual-Link DVI cable. It comes calibrated (profile for 60 & 120hz), has a 960:1 contrast ratio after calibration and can cover 99.8% of the sRGB colour space. The issue-free HP A+ panel is placed in a MOTV M2700 casing, does not have an OSD, and only has one Dual-Link DVI port. It ghosts less than the overclock-able Korean PLS panels and is on par with the Overlord and Yamakasi. Calibrated results. It buzzes slightly when overclocked to 120hz, but so do the Overlords which cost 490$ with shipping, do not use A+ panels, are not guaranteed to be light bleed and pixel issue free, and do not come with ICC profiles.

Before & After Bezel pictures with bright lamp on. The new matte bezel vastly increases the perceived black depth. I forgot to fully remove the tape covering the buttons in the bottom right corner before I took these pictures; the buttons are all clearly visible.

Before & After Bezel pictures with bright lamp off (normal room lighting=6500k 1000 Lumen FIX LED light)

It comes with the original stand, power brick, Dual-Link DVI cable and 3.5mm audio cable.

DSC_0103-2 by thedeepinthesky, on Flickr


----------



## Segovax

PM'ed.


----------



## TheReciever

Any trade interest?


----------



## Witchdoctor

PM Sent for GTS


----------



## King Who Dat

How much would it cost me shipped to 70454 ? I don't imagine your price includes shipping to the US ?


----------



## gears2head84

So do you have two 480's?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Yes.


----------



## Badness

It is this 480 right? That's a pretty backplate.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badness*
> 
> It is this 480 right? That's a pretty backplate.


Yup.


----------



## cabbage32

pm'd


----------



## jellis142

If that 680 is available, I'll take it once my RMA goes through


----------



## jpdaballa

would you be looking to trade the 680 for 2 gtx 560ti hawks


----------



## cabbage32

payment sent for the last 480


----------



## cabbage32

payment sent for evga 480


----------



## Selquist979

pm'd


----------



## ITOzann

Best price for the gtx 680 shipped to 94132 please


----------



## King4x4

Send me your best offer please I am willing to take that beauty off your hand.


----------



## gf113

pm'ed


----------



## Awk34

I'm interested

edit: just noticed how old this thread is


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awk34*
> 
> I'm interested
> 
> edit: just noticed how old this thread is


Why old? He added the 670 five days ago..


----------



## MenacingTuba

The 670 is still available. and I have the planetside code.


----------



## detunedstring

Pm sent on the 670


----------



## Hooy

Price for 680 and 670?


----------



## bandook916

What game are those screen shots from? please tell !


----------



## estabya

Have you OCed the monitor at all?


----------



## DarkIdeals

I take it the monitor has sold then?

I've been interested in possibly getting an overlord tempest 270x0C so this is pretty similar. What size is the screen anyway?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> I take it the monitor has sold then?
> 
> I've been interested in possibly getting an overlord tempest 270x0C so this is pretty similar. What size is the screen anyway?


It's still available and it's 27".


----------



## DarkIdeals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> It's still available and it's 27".


Ok. So how do you know the panel is A+? Where did you find that out i mean.

And how high does it overclock before getting any buzzing? I use headphones so it may not bother me, but i'm curious of how high i can get it overclocked without it buzzing and how bad the buzzing would be etc..


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Ok. So how do you know the panel is A+? Where did you find that out i mean.


It uses an HP Z1 panel which are sometimes sold on eBay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> And how high does it overclock before getting any buzzing? I use headphones so it may not bother me, but i'm curious of how high i can get it overclocked without it buzzing and how bad the buzzing would be etc..


The buzzing isn't obvious aside from when sitting in silence, but i's not very loud, and one can set it back to 60hz if they want to sit in silence. I'll try lower OC's when I get home tomorrow night.


----------



## Pj811

Do you still have it and how did it go?


----------



## DarkIdeals

I was really considering this one, but i found a an ROG Swift PG278Q for $600 barely used in perfect condition so i had to jump on it, since i wanted G-Sync but couldn't afford the ~$750-800 for a new swift or the new Acer one when it's released. Sorry. This definitely looks like a great monitor though, only thing i like better about the overlord is the design/branding, this seems to beat it in other ways.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pj811*
> 
> Do you still have it and how did it go?


I still have it and it didn't go anywhere.


----------



## Sean W.

edit: nvm


----------



## DarkIdeals

Where did you get the custom bezel for this btw? I'm kind of curious about putting new bezels on monitors, there's a couple monitors that i would've considered getting in the past if i knew that i could somehow change out the ugly bezel (one of the only flaws to the afore-mentioned monitors) for a nice thin one like on the PG278Q that i picked up. That's actually one of the things that made me get the ROG Swift, although they just announced the new ROG Swift PG27AQ 4k G-Sync IPS panel 60hz version so i'm kind of regretting getting this one especially since my new GTX TITAN X is coming via Fedex today with the 2nd one coming as soon as i can The GM200 chip makes 4K far more tempting that's for sure, benchmarks showing Crysis 3 at 85-90fps max settings @ 4k with 2 way SLI TITAN X, even a single one was showing average of 50fps in the digitalstorm testing.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkIdeals*
> 
> Where did you get the custom bezel for this btw?


I removed it and spray painted it along with my three other Korean monitors glossy black bezels (painted matte Qnix). The Swift, along with most of the new AH-IPS panels have a very thin bezel and an inner black bezel which ruins the perceived black depth.



Glossy black bezels, glass covered black bezels and inner black bezels ruin good monitors which are not placed in very bright rooms.


----------

